# Employment



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We are constantly hearing about unemployment figures being high and yet we at ESMA are struggling to find two managers for our shelters. 

The only candidates have been women and only for the cat shelter. 

Yes we are a bit far out but I know people who live in 6th October and come to work downtown, even one lady who works in Nasr City..

So where are all these unemployed people who are desperate for work, any work as they are quick to tell you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is very far. I am sure you have all heard that statement when talking about any distance in Cairo. I wanted to go to the Arabia Mall the other day only to be told ohh it's very far. 

When I lived in Scotland a drive of 13 miles to go shopping for a pint of milk was an everyday occurrence
My neighbour drove 80 miles each way for work in Glasgow. 
When I lived in Northamptonshire friends commuted to London. 

So how far is far in Cairo?


----------



## Mans5555 (Apr 27, 2013)

The problem is usually the traffic


----------

